# Trying my luck on striper this weekend



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

So I haven't been fishing much lately since my dad is out of town, but my mom offered to take me with her when she goes to a friends house near Ocean View this Saturday. The last time I fished here I used some chopped surf clams that I found in my freezer from the dawn of time to chum up enough bluefish and croaker that by the end of it I was dipping a crappie jig head in the water and catching fish. Since it's too cold to do that again, I'd like to try my luck at some striper. Essentially I was planning on bringing one surf pole to throw out some bait and one jigging pole. My bait is limited to crab, shrimp, and some frozen mullet, and I was wondering if it would even be worth while if that is all I had. For jigs I have half a dozen colors of superflukes, bucktails, a few spec rigs, and 1 or 2 lures that might work, I figure if none of those work I'm in the wrong spot.
The basic area I'll be fishing:
<iframe width="640" height="480" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=&sll=36.930486,-76.181227&sspn=0.004288,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=36.930709,-76.180809&spn=0.004117,0.006866&z=17&output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=embed&hl=en&geocode=&q=&sll=36.930486,-76.181227&sspn=0.004288,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=36.930709,-76.180809&spn=0.004117,0.006866&z=17" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

I'll mainly be working either side of the jetty with jigs, not sure where I should throw the bait though. If I can find a decent hole down the beach I'll probably try there too, but I've never searched the beach for any kind of structure before, so I'm not counting on it. With the dad at sea this is my only option for a location, and probably the last time I'll fish until January. That being said I'd really like to make the best out of it, and was wondering if anyone could share a few pointers. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um*

crab, shrimp, and some frozen mullet all of these work for striper. me personally i dont like using frozen crab. if it was me and i only had one bait pole i would throw the mullet but thats just my OPINON. flukes do good on striper also. well good luck too you .


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

What kind of rig should I use for cut mullet? I've never had any luck using mullet, but I usually use high/low rigs.


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*fish finder rig*

fish finder rig on big pole. if possible get menhaiden instead of mullet . but always rember you never know what bait the fish will be biting best on that specific day so try too take all three if u can afford it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

That area looks loike the L.C. jetty. Look for diving birds if you have any toss some metal. I prefer a 1 5/8 Sting silver but toss out what ever your rod will handle, don't forget that a white or chartruese bucktail with the same color twister tail in either a 6" or an 8" will work also.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Do I need one of those slider clip things to make an effective ff rig, or can I just put a sinker directly on the main line? Also, if I only plan on catching smaller fish, should I bother with setting my drag light when the bait is soaking so they don't feel it or what have you?


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishman said:


> That area looks loike the L.C. jetty. Look for diving birds if you have any toss some metal. I prefer a 1 5/8 Sting silver but toss out what ever your rod will handle, don't forget that a white or chartruese bucktail with the same color twister tail in either a 6" or an 8" will work also.


I have a couple of krocodile spoons, should I fish them any differently if I'm casting towards diving birds? I was told to fish them so they basically flutter across the bottom slowly. For a twister tail could I just throw on a grub that's the same color of the bucktail?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

andrews said:


> Do I need one of those slider clip things to make an effective ff rig, or can I just put a sinker directly on the main line? Also, if I only plan on catching smaller fish, should I bother with setting my drag light when the bait is soaking so they don't feel it or what have you?


A fish finder rig is that little slider thing that your sinker attaches to. This would be better that just attaching the sinker directly to the line.



andrews said:


> I have a couple of krocodile spoons, should I fish them any differently if I'm casting towards diving birds? I was told to fish them so they basically flutter across the bottom slowly. For a twister tail could I just throw on a grub that's the same color of the bucktail?


Yes you can flutter them along the bottom or even bounce them off the bottom that is what I do with the Sting Silver. Also you mat want to try a fast retrieve and swim them along somewhere in the middle range of the water column.

For the grub I would use a white buck tail and a white twister tail a chartreuse buck tail and a chartreuse twister tail. 

I hope this answers you questions.

Good luck 
Rick


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Fishman said:


> A fish finder rig is that little slider thing that your sinker attaches to. This would be better that just attaching the sinker directly to the line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got back from Walmart, couldn't find any fish finder rigs, but I picked up a pack of circle hooks to try out. Can I attach the weight to a snap swivel or even just tie it on the main line and add a bead in between it and the leader swivel?
I don't understand what you mean by a white buck tail and a white twister tail, is a twister tail just another name for a grub?
Thanks for all the help, sorry about all the questions.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

andrews said:


> I don't understand what you mean by a white buck tail and a white twister tail, is a twister tail just another name for a grub?
> Thanks for all the help, sorry about all the questions.


Here's a "twister tail". Striper seem to like the longer tails. 










Here's a version of the "fish finder" rig. 










Skunk


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

SkunkApe said:


> Here's a "twister tail". Striper seem to like the longer tails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. Don't have anything nearly that size, but I'll try out a few things regardless.
Thanks for the picture, helped clear up a few things.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Just checked the weather, it's going to be a chilly one. Heading out earlier now too, hopefully by the time I leave I'll have caught a fish and thawed out enough to walk back up the beach. Suckered my mom to taking me to BP for a blitzkrieg run to the jig section, so I'll have even more crap to try and fit in my tackle box. I'll post a report when I get back. If hell freezes over (at this temp, that sounds plausible) and I'm not the only one at the beach, I'll fairly hard to miss, stop by.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Skunk has it right the white plastic thing is the twister tail. A buck tail is like a jig head but has deer tail hair or some synthetic hair on it>


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Turns out I had those, guess I accidentally grabbed the wrong package. All I caught was a cold, couldn't even get my bait stolen.


----------

